# Sharp pain/soreness near belly button



## lunarsea

at times i get this sharp or burning soreness/pain around my belly button in the same place on/off.
it tends to be sore to the touch.
my little boy is moving fine, but ive felt really off since about last week, ive been getting dizzy, and slightly nauseated.
any idea if this is normal?
i dont want to bother this doc like the one who dismissed me,
so i wait till appointments since they are only 2 weeks apart now,
these pains and off-feeling aren't normal for me and just showed up recently, but i want to get opinions before i even consider calling.


----------



## happymamma

Ive been also getting the nausia, and just feeling off, and I think it just has to do with being pg. The sharp pain around the belly button I got with my 3rd baby, and that was the muscles were stretching apart. I had that the whole length of my tummy in the end. I cant remember what its called but it has to do with the muscles separating. If you lay on your back, do a sit up, or crunch, and press above your belly button to see how much space there is between your muscles.
xxx


----------



## lunarsea

thanks [:
its a little uncomfy,
it sort of hurts when he kicks the spot 
but then again, most of the kicks/pokes anywhere are uncomfortable :haha:


----------



## calais

Ive got the same thing. For me its because i got a small hernia during my first pregnancy. Its when your muscles seperate and things can pop through there.


----------



## lunarsea

That sounds like what's happening to me,
can't think of any other reason.


----------



## xpatchx

I've had that ever since I fell down the stairs last week. I toe my muscles across my tummy and it's them repairing. Feels like someone is pinching my muscle with their nails. Maybe you bent over and just slightly tore your muscle? They heel on their own, but probably not until you've had the baby, as he is stretching your muscles out. I find a bath tends to stop it when it's too bad.

Good luck x


----------



## lunarsea

I think I just try to move around too quickly like before I was bigger, I tend to forget I'm too big to do some of the movements I used to now :haha:
I'm guessing that's what has happened


----------



## calais

lunarsea said:


> That sounds like what's happening to me,
> can't think of any other reason.

It could be. My hernia is very small. Drs have never been able to feel it but it is visable on ultrasound. Its probably more stretched now being pregnant again. When i done it, i was 30 weeks preg with my son. I was over doing things "nesting" and thats how it happened. I was told its that small they wont even operate until im finished having kids.
Just take it easy :winkwink:


----------



## Chaos

lunarsea said:


> *at times i get this sharp or burning soreness/pain around my belly button in the same place on/off.*
> it tends to be sore to the touch.
> my little boy is moving fine, but ive felt really off since about last week, ive been getting dizzy, and slightly nauseated.
> any idea if this is normal?
> i dont want to bother this doc like the one who dismissed me,
> so i wait till appointments since they are only 2 weeks apart now,
> these pains and off-feeling aren't normal for me and just showed up recently, but i want to get opinions before i even consider calling.

I got this .. to the point moving made me wanna vomit from the pain, and if she moved and touched the area I near on jumped out my skin. Turned out I'd pulled all the muscles in that side of my stomach, and because they where being stretched out it made it all the more painful. Dr gave me some Condine that helped.


----------



## lunarsea

Well, I'm not sure if my doctor would prescribe anything, as it comes and goes and only causes problems about 50% of the time, 
and I'm nearing the end, so I'm just gonna put up with it, unless it becomes unbearably painful, which I hope it doesn't.

Well this all explains what I've been feeling, it makes a lot more sense now.


----------



## luv2jig

My belly button is really tender, too, all the time. And sometimes I get this sharp pain around it like it's being stretched to the max. I'm thinking that might be bh contractions, but I have no idea. As long as nothing's bleeding I'm just going to assume it's normal :)


----------

